# Genie Mini Intermittently Can't Find Server



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Good Afternoon,

I am new to this forum and don't know where else to turn. We had DirecTV installed on June 2nd and love it except for one major issue. Our equipment includes the Genie HR44 and three Mini-Genie C41-100's. The Genie is connected wirelessly to Comcast internet through a Netgear router. Over the past month, we get an error 3 or 4 times a week on the Mini-Genie's that "No Servers Detected". Each time resetting the Genie corrects the problem but this is getting annoying. When this happens it's on all of Mini-Genies, not just one, and the Genie works fine.

I have tried all the troubleshooting tips: Resetting the Genie, Resetting the Genie and Mini-Genies at the same time, unplugging the Genie for 30 seconds, making sure the cables are tight. Again, these make it work for a couple of days but nothing fixes the problem permanently.

From looking on-line, it seems like a lot of people have this problem. Has anyone found a solution? I'm just past my 90 day warranty so DirecTV wants to charge me $49 for somebody to come out which doesn't seem fair. Even if I pay it, what will they do that I haven't?

Thank you,

PleaseHelpMe


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If you could provide some type of drawing of how the Genie and mini's are connected, that would help.

Even photo's of where the mini Genie wires connect and the Genie connects could help.

And list out any other Directv equipment in your system too.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Same problem I am reporting in another thread!


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

NR4P said:


> If you could provide some type of drawing of how the Genie and mini's are connected, that would help.
> 
> Even photo's of where the mini Genie wires connect and the Genie connects could help.
> 
> And list out any other Directv equipment in your system too.


I'm not very good with how all of this works so I wouldn't even know where to start with the diagram. DirecTV installed it, not me, so I'm assuming just whatever is standard. These are not the wireless Genies, so there is an actual coax hook-up to each if that helps.

We don't have any other DirecTV equipment in te system. That's all of it.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

scottb8888 said:


> Same problem I am reporting in another thread!


Which thread is that? I must have missed that. Did anyone have a solution? Why do they insist on wanted to send someone out if they know this is a widespread issue and that won't help?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you conveniently connect an ethernet wire to the HR44 and restart it? (There will be more steps later.)


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Can you conveniently connect an ethernet wire to the HR44 and restart it? (There will be more steps later.)


I should be able to when I get home from work and will report back. Is there a way to turn off the wireless? Also, is this an internet issue? If so, would a static IP help? I know how to do that!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Either network settings, but I'd try a reset first, either RBR or Menu to switch from wireless to wired. And, yes, a static IP might help. 

Best of luck!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> if they know this is a widespread issue and that won't help?


this is NOT a widespread issue. This issue is entirely on your end

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would start troubleshooting by disconnecting the Genie from the internet. You can do this by going to Network Set Up in the Genies menu and select Restore Defaults 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok as suggested I just restored the network settings to default and connected the Genie with an Ethernet cord. It is showing connected to the internet. What is the next step if any?


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

peds48 said:


> this is NOT a widespread issue. This issue is entirely on your end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only believe it's a widespread issue because scottb8888 above said he was having the same issue and if you Google "directv genie mini no servers detected" there are a lot of other forums where people are complaining of the same problem and having to reset every couple of days. I came here because you guys seem the most knowledagble.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> Ok as suggested I just restored the network settings to default and connected the Genie with an Ethernet cord. It is showing connected to the internet. What is the next step if any?


Test!
And it wouldn't hurt to set a static IP for your Genie.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Test!
> And it wouldn't hurt to set a static IP for your Genie.


I set a static IP for Genie and all of the Mini-Genie's as well. The issue occurs every couple days so I guess the test is just wait and see?!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a Genie, a wired and wireless mini and have never had this issue.

If the ethernet wire doesn't solve it, I bet its something related to the splitters or connectors somewhere.

If I had to guess, you have a 8 way splitter with only 4 ports used and some un terminated.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> I set a static IP for Genie and all of the Mini-Genie's as well. The issue occurs every couple days so I guess the test is just wait and see?!


How did you set an IP on the Genie clients? (minis) Did you mean a router reservation?


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

NR4P said:


> I have a Genie, a wired and wireless mini and have never had this issue.
> 
> If the ethernet wire doesn't solve it, I bet its something related to the splitters or connectors somewhere.
> 
> If I had to guess, you have a 8 way splitter with only 4 ports used and some un terminated.


You are correct there is an 8 way splitter where the satellite comes into the house and only 4 ports are being used. Would this really be an issue?! That's how DirecTV installed it.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> How did you set an IP on the Genie clients? (minis) Did you mean a router reservation?


Sorry! Yes, I mean a reservation. When I logged into my router it showed me the IPs of the mini's as well as my main Genie.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> You are correct there is an 8 way splitter where the satellite comes into the house and only 4 ports are being used. Would this really be an issue?! That's how DirecTV installed it.


It definitely can be an issue. I'd terminate the open ones, then find out what 4 porter is recommended and swap it out.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> It definitely can be an issue. I'd terminate the open ones, then find out what 4 porter is recommended and swap it out.


After taking a closer look, the unused ports are terminated and have been since installation. Can anyone explain why connecting with the Ethernet cord instead of wirelessly may correct the issue?!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> After taking a closer look, the unused ports are terminated and have been since installation. Can anyone explain why connecting with the Ethernet cord instead of wirelessly may correct the issue?!


If the wireless connection occasionally drops out, it may cause other problems. Wired is always better than wireless. Its far more reliable.

With respect to the splitter, if the wired connection doesn't resolve the issue I would change it to a 4 port splitter. You need a DIrectv SWS-4. Places such as Solid Signal have them very inexpensively.
Now I would take a picture of the 8 way. One wire is most likely the power passing wire. It has a line or power mark (i.e. Power pass) on the splitter.
When you change it, the SWS4 has a line similar on it.
That coax should be a 1:1 swap.
That's the power passing coax.

The other 3 can go on any of the remaining lines.

Why swap? A 4 way spliiter has about half the insertion loss of an 8 way. And every little bit of signal helps.

None of these are guaranteed solutions. But may help.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

NR4P said:


> If the wireless connection occasionally drops out, it may cause other problems. Wired is always better than wireless. Its far more reliable.
> 
> With respect to the splitter, if the wired connection doesn't resolve the issue I would change it to a 4 port splitter. You need a DIrectv SWS-4. Places such as Solid Signal have them very inexpensively.
> Now I would take a picture of the 8 way. One wire is most likely the power passing wire. It has a line or power mark (i.e. Power pass) on the splitter.
> ...


Do you know if they make a 5? I forgot about the power coax. So I have actually have power + 4 (Genie + 3 Mini Genie's). Is that why they gave me the 8?

Also regarding the internet connection, I thought that one wasn't required for the Mini Genies to work? If I turn it off they still operate. I guess I'm just not very hopeful that this will solve the issue.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Side note: This is so frustrating! You would think with the money we spend each month and them being the ones installing it that it would work properly. I'm strongly considering going back to cable when my two years are up and forgoing NFL Sunday Ticket which is why I switched.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> If the wireless connection occasionally drops out, it may cause other problems. Wired is always better than wireless. Its far more reliable.
> 
> With respect to the splitter, if the wired connection doesn't resolve the issue I would change it to a 4 port splitter. You need a DIrectv SWS-4. Places such as Solid Signal have them very inexpensively.
> Now I would take a picture of the 8 way. One wire is most likely the power passing wire. It has a line or power mark (i.e. Power pass) on the splitter.
> ...


Only if you are on the "edge"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> Side note: This is so frustrating! You would think with the money we spend each month and them being the ones installing it that it would work properly. I'm strongly considering going back to cable when my two years are up and forgoing NFL Sunday Ticket which is why I switched.


Press GUIDE and RIGHT at the same on the front panel of your Genie. Post the values of your Coax signals and the Coax Mesh.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Only if you are on the "edge"


Everyone is at the edge at sometime.
Maybe not on that beautiful sunny day but it rains or snows just about everywhere and I'll take every db I can get.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Everyone is at the edge at sometime.
> Maybe not on that beautiful sunny day but it rains or snows just about everywhere and I'll take every db I can get.


Rain fade has absolutely zero to do with mins dropping from the Genie


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Agreed. But if his mesh or phy values are missing the cutoff spec by 3 or 4 db then the splitter is contributing. 

And its just bad installation practice to use 8 ways just about everywhere when 2 and 4 ways are appropriate.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Agreed. But if his mesh or phy values are missing the cutoff spec by 3 or 4 db then the splitter is contributing.
> 
> And its just bad installation practice to use 8 ways just about everywhere when 2 and 4 ways are appropriate.


Not sure if is "bad practice" but in a properly installed using an 8 way should not matter.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

I will post the values of the Coax Signals and Coax Mesh in the morning as I'm back at work now.

In the meantime:

1. Do you know if they make a 5 way splitter? I forgot about the power coax. So I have actually have power + 4 (Genie + 3 Mini Genie's). Is that why they gave me the 8?

2. Regarding the internet connection, I thought that one wasn't required for the Mini Genies to work? If I turn it off they still operate. I guess I'm just not very hopeful that this will solve the issue.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Press GUIDE and RIGHT at the same on the front panel of your Genie. Post the values of your Coax signals and the Coax Mesh.


Phy Levels are N/A, -9, -15, and -15.

Phy Rate Mesh is all between 276-290 for Nds 0-3.

What do these values mean? Is this good or bad?!


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Having the same problem! Replaces an HR34 with an HR 44 and every couple days they need to be reset. The only place the internet is connected to my system is with the MOCA adapter. Thus giving all receivers access to the internet.

also have an 8 way splitter and an additional HR 24. Checked all the connections to make sure the are tight! Still same problem.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> Phy Levels are N/A, -9, -15, and -15.
> 
> Phy Rate Mesh is all between 276-290 for Nds 0-3.
> 
> What do these values mean? Is this good or bad?!


These are perfect.
PHY Rate mesh should never be under 240
Phy levels -45 is the lowest.
-46 or lower like -47 -48 -49 are not good.

Not sure why people refer to Negative 46 meaning higher than negative 45, when a higher negative value is actually less.
-15 is higher than -45.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

damondlt said:


> These are perfect.
> PHY Rate mesh should never be under 240
> Phy levels -45 is the lowest.
> -46 or lower like -47 -48 -49 are not good.
> ...


That's great to hear! However, it doesn't help solve the issue. This means everything has now checked out fine so far. Hopefully the Ethernet cord connection works and it was just intermittent internet issue. I still don't understand how that could be when they say you don't need the internet for the Mini Genie's to operate?!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You don't need the internet for a lot of functions on both Genie and its clients (minis)! But you do need the DECA connection, which networks all units, making its own limited LAN.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You don't need internet at all. PERIOD. 

Your Swm system whether it's a swm lnb, or Multiswitch is what distributes the deca signals. Not internet.
Is for Pandora, VOD, Youtube.
Not for connecting clients.

I've had a HR34 and C31 connected for a few months now, and never have disconnects.
I never have disconnects from any of my receivers from whole home system.
With or without internet.

I suggest if your having them issues , I would have called Directv by now.
Unless you want to start paying for replacement parts.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are my numbers:

Mstr -22
Node -18
Austin –23

Mesh 242- 285

Moca
-22
-22


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> Here are my numbers:
> 
> Mstr -22
> Node -18
> ...


I'm not liking that 242, 
wait for Peds48.

He knows more about your numbers. 
Based on my numbers yours are poorer then mine.

242 may be a failing coax connection just starting to arise.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

scottb8888 said:


> Here are my numbers:
> 
> Mstr -22
> Node -18
> ...





damondlt said:


> I'm not liking that 242,
> wait for Peds48.


We need more information about your system. Please provide a diagram of how your system is installed


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> That's great to hear! However, it doesn't help solve the issue. This means everything has now checked out fine so far. Hopefully the Ethernet cord connection works and it was just intermittent internet issue. I still don't understand how that could be when they say you don't need the internet for the Mini Genie's to operate?!


S I said a while back but your dismissed. It may be a problem caused by your router. Only way to find out is by removing your router from the DirecTV® completely.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

peds48 said:


> S I said a while back but your dismissed. It may be a problem caused by your router. Only way to find out is by removing your router from the DirecTV® completely.


I must have misunderstood that. I thought you just meant disconnect the internet to begin the troubleshooting process which I did and reconnected it with an Ethernet cord. I didn't know you meant completely.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for your help everyone! I will update in a days and let you know what happens.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> I must have misunderstood that. I thought you just meant disconnect the internet to begin the troubleshooting process which I did and r*econnected it with an Ethernet cord. *I didn't know you meant completely.


Someone else said that. I understand it can overwhelming getting so many "recommendations" at one time. You have to decide which one to follow and/or trust.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just had DTV out. They replaced a bunch of connectors and barrels. Just really shrugged his shoulders? Next step would be to repave all the equipment.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> Just had DTV out. They replaced a bunch of connectors and barrels. Just really shrugged his shoulders? Next step would be to repave all the equipment.


Ok, the C41's are out again!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

This is the main reason I disconnected and deactivated the mini client wireless, It kept dropping from the server HR44
I have it stored somewhere, until I need it again, So we're using the H24 instead.

Or I might return it back.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

PleaseHelpMe said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I will update in a days and let you know what happens.


Did your problems go away?


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

scottb8888 said:


> Did your problems go away?


I did not have the problem again until today. However, it was a little different this time. I came home to all the Mini Genies saying "Searchig for Server." Before the Genie worked fine when this happened. Today, the Genie would not even turn on via the remote or power button on the front. The outlet was fine and everything else plugged into it had power. I had to do a red button reset to get the Genie to turn on and then the Mini Genies were fine. Has anyone else ever had this happen?!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes. If the Genie freezes, the clients do too.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Yes. If the Genie freezes, the clients do too.


Is this freezing issue a common problem or is something else wrong with my system? I've never had it where I couldn't turn on the Genie before.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's common, but the occasional freeze isn't that unique. How often now is it happening? And did you try running without ethernet connected at all?


----------

